# Creepy Makeup Tips?



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

with the second look maybe you could do black eyeline on your upper and lower lid, thicker and then you would have the white rim around that and then the black, just to make it pop a bit more? but they look good!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Thts a good idea!! Thank u!!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

If the theme is asylum you could do some creepy nurse/doctors or something too?

Here are some good tutorials I found for child/doll makeup:


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are really sweet!! I can't wait to try them!
And That's a good idea!! What do you think they could wear for that? Just regular scrubs or white jackets .... hmm


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

The make ups look awesome!!! Love the black face!! CREEPY! I agree though...maybe a little black eyeliner around the eye then the white? If you try it....def post a pic so we can see!!!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you!!! I definately will!  I'm also going to widen the white around the eyes a touch too to help make it wider lol


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Imagine tht in the dark  hehe i need to make the fangs bigger!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank u guys for the tips!!!! Tryin the doll ones tmw hopefully!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Beware of the Fright said:


> Those are really sweet!! I can't wait to try them!
> And That's a good idea!! What do you think they could wear for that? Just regular scrubs or white jackets .... hmm


Yeah scrubs, surgical masks, white doctor's jackets (you can find those cheap sometimes at thrift stores and ebay, scrubs at Wal-mart) or old-style nurse's caps/uniforms... If it's an asylum you could also do straightjackets... I think those outfits would go well with "slashed face" makeup or fake stitches (especially across the forehead or lips), or else bloody bandages/eye patch maybe? 

Some possible ideas for makeup to go with those:


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you so much!! those are perfect makeup tutorials, ecspecially the dead silence one! I'm lovin the idea! I could have like the main doctor/ nurse and have them towards the end you know the typical torturing the patients theme or i could even have them pop up through out it kind of keeping the patients in check or something. That dead silence one on the main doctor. Thank you!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah that's a good idea I think, either way-- having them at the end or popping up around the whole area. If you have the main doctor/nurse at the end, then you could have some other nurses around the rest of it keeping the patients in check, or even some of them could have patients tied up or chained up...or you could make a switch at some point and have the patients torturing some doctors/nurses like they overpowered them, heh...you know the "patients are running the asylum". 

I really like the makeup you did with the big teeth, I think it would look even better like you said if you make the teeth bigger and pointier... Also if you have any blacklight areas, that makeup would probably look really cool under blacklight if you can use blacklight-reactive paint for the white parts (imagine those big teeth gleaming at you!)


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it! With the patients torturing the nurses or doctors  
Thank you! That's a good idea I'll have to find some black light paint! 
There's a certain person that's helping me that I'm making the look specifically for lol And I was debating about what to do for hair and since he has shaggy blond hair do you think it would be sweet if we put like a neon colored gel to spike it out or something? hmm thoughts on hair or costume for him? I was thinking black shirt or something... hmmm


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah neon hair gel would be neat, I think some of those colored hair gels are also black light reactive too... You could also do something like black streaks or multi-colored spikes with those colored gels or colored hair spray! 
I would suggest having him test them out ahead of time on a small part of his hair though, unless he doesn't mind having multicolored hair for a while... I've been told some of those colored products, even though they say they are temporary, may stain blond hair and take a while to come out (I've heard they can stay in for a week or two sometimes!) The spray stuff is usually totally temporary but will rub off on anything it touches.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE the newer version of the black makeup!!! Looks awesome!! I agree with Hauntedhorror about the colored hair gels. I do hair for a living and have had more then one client come in after using them wondering why it won't just wash out. It eventually does...but it isn't always as temporary as they state. The spray in colors usually do wash right out. 

First thing that popped into my head when you described your friends hair is slicked back and dark. Maybe using a darker spray? That's something you guys can play with though and see what works best with the makeup. Looking forward to seeing some of the other makeups that you want to try!!!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank u!!! And very true.. hmm we will have to play with it!!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Scars i made tht im platin with haha


----------

